# Can Gilt Groupe Be Trusted?



## dirkben (Jun 24, 2008)

In my brief experience with Gilt Groupe in appears that they cannot be trusted. I placed an order for a. testoni shoes and a few hours thereafter I found a forum discussion pointing out that what GG sells is not the first quality a. testoni footwear from Italy but an ersatz version of a.testoni (if it's not flat-out counterfeit) made somewhere in the third world. I had never heard of any second-rate shoes carrying the a.testoni name, and it seems that one has to be alert to code words used in the GG ad blurb. They call it a.testoni "basic" and under the heading Origin it says "imported", whereas if it's the real thing it will say "Italy". This is clearly intended to mislead, at the very least, if not to defraud. Also, under Original Price they showed $595.00 - which would be the msrp for first rate Italian a.testoni. This second-rate junk would never have been sold - in the third world or wherever they sell it - for anywhere near that price. I tried to cancel the order only a few hours after placing it and was told it could not be cancelled. I'll have to return it once it's received and wait for weeks to get a refund. If one has to navigate a minefield of deception to try to purchase something from Gilt Groupe, it's just not worth it! This is not the way a professional company does business.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gotta do your homework before you buy. Brooks Brothers for example clearly states whether a garment is made in USA or Imported. They also sell cheap imported "346" products at their factory stores. Same with Hickey Freeman. They have cheap stuff and top of the line stuff. 


It's not misleading but you have to know your product and read the fine print...



:icon_smile:


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Agree with DKS, 

I've bought a few things from GG and have been very pleased. I have also taken advantage of their prompt return service.
This is all on you. I think Gilt does just as good of a job describing items origins as any other 2nd party retail outlet. I've seen these on the site and have known that they weren't top of the line. A quick google search would have showed you the same.

All sites either state the country of origin or simply "imported" if its from a 3rd world factory, Bean, LE, J crew, Mr porter, etc.

Send the shoes back when you get them, It only cost's $6.00 or so ( non refundable) and stop complaining to a group about something that was totally your fault. 

Do your research next time and maybe you'll be happier with your purchase.


----------



## ddonicht (Jul 21, 2011)

It is going to vary from auction to auction there. I got a pair of A. Testoni shoes from there and they are made in Italy. I think the company itself just has different levels. It is similar to the AE line at Allen Edmonds. They are in fact from Allen Edmonds but it is a more enty level line that isn't made in the US like the rest but also has a lower price to match. I don't think they are counterfit because a large company like Gilt would have a lawsuit slapped on them very quickly if they were selling that merchandise. 

I agree with you that I think they should be transparent about the country of origin. Unless you know how they label things there, you could be misled. In this case if they are made in Italy, Gilt will state that and use it as a selling point. If it is the lower line, they use the generic "imported". Misleading yes, but not illegal or really all that uncommon. 

Gilt is really good about their return policy. Last month I'd ordered a pair strap loafers from them. When I received the package I found what I received were a lace up shoe. Honestly, I may have kept them if they weren't almost identical to a pair of AE Delrays that I have (which are almost new themselves). I looked close and the original stickers on the box including the picture of the shoe showed the lace up but there was an inventory tag added by Gilt that was for the loafer. So basically someone at their warehouse had tagged it incorrect when it was received. I called customer service, explained what happened, and without any issue they started a return for me including providing a prepaid UPS label. I sent the shoes back and had the money put back into my account. Yes, it was a little irritating but the fact is that their customer service did everything that could be expected from a reputable company. 

In general, spend a few extra minutes researching what you are buying before you complete the order and I think you'll be happy. There may be a couple of things that you pass up on but there will be others you then are confident that you're receiving a good deal. Happy shopping.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Almost all Internet stores states "imported" when something is not made in the US. However, i noticed also that if something was made in Italy, France, Switzerland, and Germany, they would go out of their way to make you notice. Even actual stores do the same thing. Inside labels on clothes are bigger when something is made in Europe or US. I don't think that there is deception on Gilts part. No Guilt on Gilt. They are running their business like every internet company run theirs. I am a Gilt customer myself. I only buy things that I think are a real discount. Most of them are not.


----------



## dirkben (Jun 24, 2008)

I admit that I had not investigated Gilt Groupe thoroughly enough. My main reason for posting here was to give a heads-up to any members who might be considering a first order with them - so they would know something about GG's practices and to watch out for fine print or code words which can be a tip-off that something is not as it appears at first glance. Also, members might note that they would not cancel an order only a few hours after it was placed because they said it was already prepared for shipment - this was during the evening hours,btw. I am curious to see whether they really do ship it promptly, or that was a story to avoid cancellations.

With regard to ddonicht's reply, I was not aware that Allen Edmonds made a cheaper line of shoes outside the U.S. But if they put a different label in the shoe, e.g. AE, that gives one notice that it's not their regular U.S.-made Allen Edmonds line. That did not appear to be the case with the so-called a.testoni shoes that GG was offering.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

dirkben:

I think those who believe you should have figured out Gilt's way of doing things before you ordered should cut you a lot of slack. They are all sophisticated buyers who know their clothing, including shoes, and know the practices of those who sell this type of merchandise. There is no reason to expect the great majority of people who read the descriptions and purchase from Gilt's to have the experience and sophistication as they have. IMO you deserve acknowledgement for having figured it out, most customers will not and will go through life thinking they got a bargain on first class merchandise.


I also acknowledge you for posting your experience and the reason you gave for doing so. While your experience may not be anything new to many members, we often forget that most of the people on line at this site are not members, they are guests who either enjoy reading the posts or are looking through the posts as an information source. Accordingly, I believe your post was a useful contribution.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Dirkben,
Welcome to the forum. I should have looked at your post count before offering my somewhat harsh criticism of your predicament. 
This just seems like a common theme on this board sometimes, uneducated consumer buys something= company isn't up to snuff. 

No worries though, we've all made
Mistakes with purchases, they can just sting a bit more when those purchases are in the $400 dollar range. In any case I think you'll be pleased with GG return policy and shipping time. 
They offer some good deals from time to time. If you're ever in doubt, bounce some questions off of the board. We love that stuff. 
Finally, this post would have been a better fit in the fashion forum, FYI. 
Cheers and my apologies if I came off as an Arse.


----------



## dirkben (Jun 24, 2008)

firedancer said:


> Dirkben,
> Welcome to the forum. I should have looked at your post count before offering my somewhat harsh criticism of your predicament.
> 
> Finally, this post would have been a better fit in the fashion forum, FYI.
> ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Here ya go.


----------



## divitius (Mar 31, 2010)

It's perhaps telling that the definition of the word "Gilt" is a thin layer of gold covering a baser material. :icon_study:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I was not aware that Testoni made shoes out of Italy. Their higher end stuff is quite nice, but no match for Santoni from my Santoni fanboy perspective.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

What cannot be trusted with Gilt is the original claimed retail price. There is no way that Testoni Basics retail at $500 or whatever Gilt claims. (FWIW I was perfectly happy buying a pair of Testoni Basics loafers from Grapevinehill for $125.)

I think their return policy - credit only - is not very good either. I wouldn't say "don't use them" - but research before you buy. I strongly suspect that they had a Trojan marketing model (as with many B&M outlet stores in practice) - start off by selling genuine overstocks or past-season goods, and once they have a large enough consumer base and data about preferences, start commissioning name brands to make lesser quality goods just for selling on Gilt.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

divitius said:


> It's perhaps telling that the definition of the word "Gilt" is a thin layer of gold covering a baser material. :icon_study:


... in other words ... All that glitters is not gold.

Don't think much these peeps anyway, can't see or browse anything without registering and logging in.... WTF!! FAIL!!!


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

My wife used to buy from Gilt. I remember most of the purchases being returned. 
Gilt often sells goods made for the discount market. It's not the same stuff sold at Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc. 

I once bought Pantharella socks in bulk (e.g., 6 to a package). It wasn't the same type of Pantharella that I purchase at retail. It appeared to have been manufactured for the outlet trade. 

My impression: skip Gilt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Embrace that old saw, "If it seems too good to be true, it probably is!"


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*From the Other Side*

Here's a different perspective for you:

When we are vetting new resources, the very first question we ask is "In what country do you produce your wares?"

The first response we usually receive is complete shock. Apparently Country of Origin is the least frequently asked question. Segue to answers. These vary all over the map.

Sometimes we'll be speaking with a new representative and get an honest "I don't know. Nobody ever asked before".

Other times the vendor's chest will puff out and we'll hear "Europe". When I answer, "Europe wasn't a Country last time I checked", there is a marked decrease in the chest puff. Under-the-breath muttering of Bulgaria, Chech Republic, Turkey, Slovakia, and, often, Tunisia. Realizing it's hopeless, we point out that Tunisia isn't in Europe unless it recently moved ... and we leave.

Then there's the know-it-all look which goes sumpin' like this: "I know you're looking for the best price ... so I'm going to proudly say CHINA!!!" Arrggh!

About the only time the shocked look can be seen on our faces instead is when we hear one of the following: Switzerland, Italy, Germany, Scotland, France, or Austria. A bit less shocked - and requiring further investigation - we'll be almost as pleased to hear Spain, Canada, or Portugal. Then, and only then, will we make arrangement to visit the workrooms and verify the statement.

The only comment I have to make about Gilt is this: Don't ever be deceived by the price. If you think for even one moment that they are not taking a standard or better-than-standard markup no matter what is being sold, you are only fooling yourself.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Another good example dropping into my inbox - today's sale has a number of Antonio Maurizi shoes "reduced" from $675 to $225 or so. Now some of the designs aren't bad at all (though a few are) and one or two are actually very good, IMO. But the construction quality, and particularly the leather quality, of these shoes are not what one gets from $675 shoes. I think they're decent value for $225 particularly if you like the styles. But go in with your eyes open and don't think you're getting a bargain.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not saying any of this to give anyone a hard time, so don't take it that way.

This is a very simple life lesson - you get what you pay for. Gilt is an on-line retailer. Retailer. It uses (close to) conventional retail math. You're not getting a deal. You're generally getting an inferior good compared to the producer's main line, which is in turn offered at a lower price. In some cases, this is fine. I've ordered and enjoyed a handful of casual shirts from them. There are exceptions to the inferior goods I mentioned - very young brands and items where you'll see very little of a discount (I've ordered a fred perry jacket from them that was priced about 8% less than the place I could have gone to buy it 70 blocks south of where I live, for example).

Whoever said to beware of what they purport to be retail prices is correct. What you're paying for an item (not the so-called retail price) is very close to what the actual "retail value" of that item is if you are using the conventional multiples.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

There are two very different questions being discussed here.

The first is whether someone should trust Gilt enough to believe that Gilt is actually selling what it is describing or leading the public to believe it is selling.

The second is whether it pays to educate yourself and do your homework before buying anything.

The answer to the second question is always yes, but that does not let a seller off the hook for using a false or misleading marketing strategy.

Nor does the fact that other sellers may be doing the same thing.

Behaving like a **** is behaving like a ****, whether or not you could have been found out before someone got hurt and whether or nor there are a bunch of other ****s doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## dirkben (Jun 24, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> Another good example dropping into my inbox - today's sale has a number of Antonio Maurizi shoes "reduced" from $675 to $225 or so. Now some of the designs aren't bad at all (though a few are) and one or two are actually very good, IMO. But the construction quality, and particularly the leather quality, of these shoes are not what one gets from $675 shoes. I think they're decent value for $225 particularly if you like the styles. But go in with your eyes open and don't think you're getting a bargain.


Do you think that it's not genuine first-quality Antonio Maurizi shoes being offered, or that $225. is their actual retail value? I see a small selection of this brand on Endless.com right now and the prices are in the $500-535 range.


----------



## dirkben (Jun 24, 2008)

PMRuby said:


> I'm not saying any of this to give anyone a hard time, so don't take it that way.
> 
> This is a very simple life lesson - you get what you pay for. Gilt is an on-line retailer. Retailer. It uses (close to) conventional retail math. You're not getting a deal. You're generally getting an inferior good compared to the producer's main line, which is in turn offered at a lower price. In some cases, this is fine. I've ordered and enjoyed a handful of casual shirts from them. There are exceptions to the inferior goods I mentioned - very young brands and items where you'll see very little of a discount (I've ordered a fred perry jacket from them that was priced about 8% less than the place I could have gone to buy it 70 blocks south of where I live, for example).
> 
> Whoever said to beware of what they purport to be retail prices is correct. What you're paying for an item (not the so-called retail price) is very close to what the actual "retail value" of that item is if you are using the conventional multiples.


I can't completely agree with this: I've purchased $400+ shoes from legitimate online retailers, e.g. Endless.com, in a sale for $200. These were not an inferior good compared to the producer's main line and they were in fact sold to earlier buyers at the stated MSRP. Some folks posting to this thread seem to be making an "everybody does it" defense in behalf of online retailers that obfuscate and claim a bogus "original price" for an inferior good that they are hocking. What I am saying is that legitimate retailers do not play that game. The problem is with being able to distinguish between the honest retailer and the con-artist. It's not as simple as assuming that every sale is a scam, there are no good deals and you always get what you pay for.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

dirkben said:


> I can't completely agree with this: I've purchased $400+ shoes from legitimate online retailers, e.g. Endless.com, in a sale for $200. These were not an inferior good compared to the producer's main line and they were in fact sold to earlier buyers at the stated MSRP. Some folks posting to this thread seem to be making an "everybody does it" defense in behalf of online retailers that obfuscate and claim a bogus "original price" for an inferior good that they are hocking. What I am saying is that legitimate retailers do not play that game. The problem is with being able to distinguish between the honest retailer and the con-artist. It's not as simple as assuming that every sale is a scam, there are no good deals and you always get what you pay for.


You make many strong points, dirkben...


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

dirkben said:


> Do you think that it's not genuine first-quality Antonio Maurizi shoes being offered, or that $225. is their actual retail value? I see a small selection of this brand on Endless.com right now and the prices are in the $500-535 range.


I don't know Maurizi's business model. It could be that - like any number of companies - they have more than one range, and they do make a genuine "$675 retail" shoe, and Endless are selling end-of-line or end-of-season stock. Conceivably, they just make a $250 shoe, put an absurd retail price on it, and supply it to online retailers at the normal wholesale price for such a shoe, and allow the retailers to advertise a discount - there are modern watch makers who operate such a model as well with even more inflated MSRPs.

Now as it happens I own - indeed, am presently wearing - a pair of Maurizis which I recently bought from Gilt for $225 because I liked the style (double monks with a medallion captoe - not everyone here would like a medallion on such a pair - and with a nice somewhat chiselled toe), and am perfectly happy with the purchase - and the workmanship is fine. But the leather quality is not great - certainly not equal to say AE's full price. I would be highly sceptical of any claim that these are a $675 shoe, and owning some EGs and Peal's, I have a basis for comparison. I intended them to be rain-day shoes that don't look like it, and in that I'm satisfied.

I think it exceptionally likely that these are made per Gilt's specification with an unrealistic "MSRP".


----------



## doomtop (Aug 3, 2011)

FWIW my experience with Gilt has been fairly neutral. Not entirely bad, but not entirely good.

I purchased a pair of shoes that did not fit. I sent them back and was refunded. I had the option of full credit in Gilt dollars, but wasn't sure I would buy from them again so I took the cash refund which was minus the original shipping costs. Their return procedure was easy.

I also purchased a rug from them. The rug I purchased was $115 and it was a 6'x9' made from jute. The rug arrive and was 5'x8'. It is a little small for the intended area and I was disappointed. The rug was also "final sale" and there was no return procedure available for it. I called Gilt about it and they told me they would contact the retailer. They did not get back to me for a few weeks so I called again. They apologized and got back to me about a week after that and told me the retailer had no more in the proper size. They offered to return the rug and refund me in full or let me keep the smaller rug and accept a $50 partial refund. I accepted the latter partial refund and am happy with the way it worked out.

I would buy from them again, but I don't feel like their "deals" are all that great. I continue checking in when they run a sale I might be interested in.


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

doomtop said:


> FWIW my experience with Gilt has been fairly neutral. Not entirely bad, but not entirely good.
> 
> I purchased a pair of shoes that did not fit. I sent them back and was refunded. I had the option of full credit in Gilt dollars, but wasn't sure I would buy from them again so I took the cash refund which was minus the original shipping costs. Their return procedure was easy.
> 
> ...


sounds like more trouble then what it's worth. I'll be staying away from them.


----------



## dirkben (Jun 24, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> I think their return policy - credit only - is not very good either. I wouldn't say "don't use them" - but research before you buy. I strongly suspect that they had a Trojan marketing model (as with many B&M outlet stores in practice) - start off by selling genuine overstocks or past-season goods, and once they have a large enough consumer base and data about preferences, start commissioning name brands to make lesser quality goods just for selling on Gilt.


Just curious...what are B&M outlet stores?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bricks and mortar a.k.a. actual storefronts as opposed to online.


----------



## YoungAmerican (Aug 24, 2010)

They've told me specifically that anything that isn't genuine overstock is labeled a Gilt Exclusive. Which has not come up all that often on the men's side.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

YoungAmerican said:


> They've told me specifically that anything that isn't genuine overstock is labeled a Gilt Exclusive. Which has not come up all that often on the men's side.


I'm sure that there are people at Gilt who _say_ that. But Testoni basics, for example, are not genuinely overstocked AFAICT, unless by "genuinely overstocked" they mean, "we made far more than can be sold through normal B&M channels" - and they're not a Gilt Exclusive either (and are not $500 shoes).


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

More evidence for why Gilt Groupe cannot be trusted: 

- Testoni basics imported (i.e., not Italian) with a claimed original retail price of $495.

Just try and find a kosher full retail price "Testoni Basics"...or indeed, any non-internet-discounter selling them at all. But if Testoni want to cheapen their brand, let 'em.


----------



## Retired_but_working (Feb 28, 2014)

Understand this thread is an older one, but thought I would offer the response I received from a.testoni which you may find helpful. 


Oggetto: Hello, I purchased a pair of a.testoni shoes from GILT. Oxford Captoe D45755EVM 97747LIJ. I thought I was buying Italian Shoes. While the box is stamped Bologna, Italy the shoes themselves say "made in Romania". Was I sold a fake, or does a.testoni have shoes made in Romania?
Thanks - Warmest Regards, Mike 


------


Dear Sirs,


We refer to your enquiry regarding testoni Basic and are sending you here-below some additional information.


The shoes produced under the trade mark "testoni basic" belong to a promotional range of products available only on the Internet USA Channel and stores which have promotional items.


The above products are produced inside Europe. As far as construction is concerned it is totally different from that of "a.testoni" products The construction for "testoni BASIC" is in fact less prestigious, and less expensive, therefore promotional. 


The address where you purchased them, have stated country of origin and name of the range of products, kindly note that the label on the box is related to the location of the Company.




Thank you for being "testoni BASIC" customer.


Best regards


--------
At Guilt they do NOT say the county of origin is Romania, they simply say "imported" and then provide the information for a.testoni's Italian Heritage. Which lead me to believe these were italian. They are very nice shoes, but lesson learned for me. Regards, Mike


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Retired_but_working said:


> Understand this thread is an older one, but thought I would offer the response I received from a.testoni which you may find helpful.
> 
> 
> Oggetto: Hello, I purchased a pair of a.testoni shoes from GILT. Oxford Captoe D45755EVM 97747LIJ. I thought I was buying Italian Shoes. While the box is stamped Bologna, Italy the shoes themselves say "made in Romania". Was I sold a fake, or does a.testoni have shoes made in Romania?
> ...


Sounds like trademark confusion that is deliberately put in place to make you think you're buying italian made shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Whenever you see the word "imported" to describe an item, rest assured it is not made in the USA, Canada, France, England or Italy. When I see the word, I move on.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

peterc said:


> Whenever you see the word "imported" to describe an item, rest assured it is not made in the USA, Canada, France, England or Italy. When I see the word, I move on.


Not I; I've purchased fine clothing items made in such locations as Mauritius, Vietnam and Indonesia. My concern is with construction, not locus of origin, but this problem purchase seems to have failed on both measures.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Shopping at guilt is just like shopping at an outlet retailer or even the likes of a Syms, I know they're out of business. 

They seem to stock basics year round. It seems like every time I log in they're still hawking these A. Testoni jobbers. Once in a blue moon they will have something I may be interested in, but I've really stopped checking, the sale alerts twice a day were wearing on me. 


They have good stuff at fair prices once in a while. 

The burden is really on the consumer to know what they're buying, and if they're getting a good value.


----------

